# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  سورس بازی 8 وزیر

## vahid_d_0101

با سلام
این سورس مال بازی 8 وزیر هست ( هشت وزیر را روی صفحه شطرنج جوری قرار دهید که هیچ کدام هم دیگر را تحدید نکنند)
قابلیت : 
انتخاب صفحه شطرنج از 5 *5  تا 11 * 11 ( پیشنهاد میکنم از 9 بالاتر نروید اخه یه کم برنامه هنگ میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!: )
انتخاب حالت بازی ، خودتان می توانید بازی را شروع کنید و ان را انجام بدهید ( هوشتان را بسنجید  :متفکر:  :گیج: )
یه کم حالت گرافیکی بهش دادم نه زیاد همین که صفحه خشک نباشه  :کف کرده!: 

نبینم دانلود کنید تشکر یادتون بره

----------


## mohamad_sha

dadashe man file ke mifresti trojan bahash nafrest kare khodeto kharab mikoni....

----------


## saeedfotoohi

دانلود نكنيد فايل ويروس داره

----------


## رزابرنامه یاب

ببخشید قضیه ی این تروجان چیه؟حقیقت داره؟

----------


## khoshtarkib

سلام
دستتون درد نکنه :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## morteza.r86

مرسی خیلی خوب ومفید بود :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :چشمک:

----------

